# Preparing a Book for Panel



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, again I need some help from my online friends out there  

We need to prepare a Book for Panel, SW was a bit vague on the content, but mentioned family photos etc. 

I've looked at some past threads on here and spoken to a couple from our council who have been through Panel recently, and the Tomy talking photo album seems popular, but I am worried it may be a little young as we are looking at 3 - 6 age range

I have read about Family Books, books for panel, Life story books of different kinds and am a bit confused. Am I reading to much into it?  

Some say they just want family photos, some photos of the bedrooms etc with a little teddy in the shots and some mention doing half the book for panel and then increasing it for a specific child  

Am I just thick (don't all shout at once  )


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

Our SW asked us to do a small book (small photo album style) with pics of us, family, house etc just for panel to get a feel for us and helped them picture us from our PAR.

We just got a small 10-15 photo album from Tesco and put some personal pics I and wrote on the back of them with who people were etc & how they would support us.
HTH x


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

We have never had to them for AP, seems pointless to me. We have just done them for MP, for our son we made an album ourselves using our dogs to introduce us, as he was 6 we kept the wording very simple so that he could read it, we only did us and our house. No other family members we introduced them later. We laminated it ourselves then took it to staples to be bound.

For our daughter who is 5 we got a talking album off Amazon, not the tomy one as that was to young, we again only did us, son, dog and did include school this time as we know where she will be going and just recorded very brief simple messages on each page.


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks girls, that helps - 

I'll keep it simple, I think, just to introduce us and the animals  

I guess they only want to see if you, your house and your lifestyle are suitable for children. I think I am panicking for panickings sake and over complicating it


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Keep it simple with nice photo's of you both, your pets, your house like the others have said........all I will add is what ever kind of book/photo album you choose make sure its  suitable to be passed/carried about.................once we were matched with our DS we had to do a book for him and once he was shown/given it he carried it every where, he wanted to show everyone his book with his new family in it and even went to sleep with it, telling his FM off for trying to put it some where safe whilst she thought he was sleeping!!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

We used this photo album from John Lewis http://www.johnlewis.com/deva-jungle-friends-girl-brag-photo-book/p459555
but there are also a few others with nice (hopefully this link should work http://www.johnlewis.com/home-garden/stationery/photo-albums/0-19.99=price/deva=brand/metropolis=brand/c700009077 )

We then did photos of:
- The both of us
- At the local park (us on the swings)
- Front of house (including cars)
- Lounge
- Kitchen
- Dining Room
- Garden
- Pond
- Bathroom (with bath full of bubbles and toys)
- Our Bedroom
- Her Bedroom
- Details of her bedroom (toys, bed, furniture, etc)
- Her Cuddly Toy (also shown in each picture)

We had to reduce 250+ pictures down to 24 for the album!

The good news is that the panel loved it and so did our LO, we have a picture of her asleep with the album o her lap!


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info,

Some really good ideas here   

I think a more 'general information' book is the way to go - I can see I will be busy in the coming days!!   

Thanks everyone


----------

